# Can you freeze Parsley?



## lyndalou

Can you freeze parsley? I have dried and crushed herbs, but never tried putting them into the freezer. Interesting.


----------



## Constance

Lyndalou, I freeze Italian Parsley and sweet basil every year.

Simply pick out big stems, then put leaves in food processor and chop thoroughly. Spoon into small ziplocks, flatten and press out all air, making a slab no more than 3/4" thick and freeze. 
When ready to use, set bag out a few minutes to soften just a little, break off a chunk, then put package back in freezer. It tastes and smells just as fresh as when you first picked it.


----------



## daisy

Parsley freezes well. Instead of chopping it, just freeze the whole stem, and when you want some, add it while it's still frozen. If you work quickly, it sort of just crumbles up while still frozen. If you choose to chop it first, freeze it in ice-cubes, then transfer to a suitable container.

However, frozen parsley, thawed, will never be any good as a pretty garnish. It'll stay limp.


----------



## lyndalou

Thanks. I have a ton of basil and think I'll try freezing it whole. What about thyme? Will that freeze or should I just dry it and put it into a jar in my spice cupboard?


----------



## daisy

Thyme freezes well. So does basil, although sometimes basil might turn black if you don't blanch it first. I've never had the problem - I just put the leaves into a plastic container. If yours turns black, don't worry about it - it will not affect the flavour at all.


----------



## Constance

It won't turn black if you use the food processor method I mentioned above. Just try it once...I promise you'll be pleased with the results.


----------



## jennyema

I do it like constance but without the food processor.  I either just freeze whole or chop with a knife.  Dont use ice cubes anymore either -- just put them in a ziplock.

I dry basil, rosemary and thyme, though.  IMO they taste better that way, and fresh is always available from the store if I really need in in the winter.


----------



## Constance

Lucky you...our small town grocery doesn't have much in the way of fresh herbs, and I love fresh basil. I do keep some pots of it in my greenhouse, but it's an annual, and usually poops out about January. 
I've never had any luck drying it...would you share you method with me?


----------



## jennyema

Constance said:
			
		

> I've never had any luck drying it...would you share you method with me?


 

Oh, Constance.  I am such a lazy freak.

I finally go out and pull up the plants right before the first real freeze.  I cut off the root ball and wash the leaves.  Then I hang it upside down in my downstairs bathroom!  When it's totally dry (maybe 2 weeks) I pull off the leaves and ziplock them

This is how I do rosemary, oregano, thyme, etc. too.

I am sure it's probably not the right way to do it, but it works for me.

A side story ....  I had just finished the process with my basil a few years back.  I had ziplocked the basil and had prepared a small baggie of it for a friend.  I had left the baggie on the kitchen counter.  In the middle of the night I heard some loud noises on my deck.  Scared, I called the police.  I let them in and we went through the kitchen to the back door.  They looked at the baggie of basil on the counter which -- to my horror -- looked exactly like pot!   

They didnt say a word, though.  Turned out the noises were exploding cans of diet coke.  I had put a 12 pack outside to chill and forgotten it.

After they left I was sort of disappointed that they didnt at least smell the contents of the baggie.  Made me feel like an old fogie!


----------



## Zereh

hahaha Jennyema  That's kind of like not getting carded when you go have a drink. 


Z


----------



## Andy M.

We use a similar method to Jenny's.  It works for rosemary, thyme and basil.  I hang it in the basement near the dehumidifier or the furnace, whichever one is in use at the time.


----------



## Constance

Jen, my Granny Great was having a Women's Christian Temperance Union meeting in her home one hot summer's day, when Grampa's homemade beer started exploding in the basement. 
She was most embarrassed.


----------



## jennyema

Constance said:
			
		

> Jen, my Granny Great was having a Women's Christian Temperance Union meeting in her home one hot summer's day, when Grampa's homemade beer started exploding in the basement.
> She was most embarrassed.


----------



## Lotus954

I lived in Utah in the 70s when drinking was severely frowned upon.  I was trying a wine brewing kit that had a plastic container for brewing.  I had it in the room that was used to store canning containers.  One night I heard a huge explosion and ran downstairs to find that the escape valve for the gasses had plugged and the entire container had exploded all over the walls, shelves, etc.  Never could get the smell out of the room because all the shelves were wood.  When it came time to sell the house, it still smelled like a brewery and I got some really strange looks from people who did NOT buy the house.


----------



## CharlieD

How did parsley threead from 2005 become a wine exploding in 2010? Huh?


----------



## Lotus954

Just read the post before mine.


----------



## CharlieD

I know I've red the whole thread, it is just interesting the process of transformation. I shoudl have added a smily.


----------



## Aria

*Can you freeze parsley*

Yes.  Make sure it is dry and clean.  Remove leaves from stems.  Pack
in a small plastic contained and place in the freezer.  

It remains GREEN all Winter and is very suitable for use.  Aria


----------

